# funny story



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

hey y'all read mallyards hilarious post under rare things about duck hunting posted by me under duck hunting. It's hilarious thanks for the story mallyard. That reminded me of a story though. I was duck hunting one day when this goose landed in the water. I thought maybe i could call him into the deeks. He came in and instead of stayin there he kept coming in. Finally waddled right up the blind he craned his neck and my friend took a picture. This picture is the funniest picture you have ever seen. I will try to find it and show it to y'all. The goose flew off,but it was worth it it was so so so funny.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

HAHA I got to see that picture. Why didn't you shoot it???? J/K    :beer:


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

*Here yah go...*

_We were hunting mid-season this year at pond. It was public so we had gotten out their way early. Well we all were sitting on this dirt bank and talking and telling stories. And all of a sudden ducks started dropping down from every where and landing in the pond and in our deeks. Now, we didn't have a good year and there was hardly a duck in the county the day before. So we sat there in awe, and watched probably 500 ducks land in the pond. We still had another 30 min till shooting time. We sat there dead quiet and dead still. All of a sudden this coot comes buzzing straight at us and lands in the half dozen goose shells I'd set out only 4 feet from were we hid. The stupid coot thought that the dirt bank was water and hit the ground rolling end over end. The coot then stood up shook his head only inches from my boots then flew out into the deeks.... We all started busting up laughing and all the ducks flew off.... but they all came back later, and we ended up shooting 17 ducks that day..

/\/\allyard_


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

HAHAH thats funny, I didn't read that in the other thread. Thats great. Thanks for sharing that Mallyard :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

haha good stories guys cant wait to see the pic


----------



## canadaslayer (Mar 12, 2006)

haha thats a funny story and for some reason it reminds me of something funny that happened to me.

me and my buddy were hunting geese is a cornfield during the late season in MN. we had already shot one and i was using it as a cushion to lay on. i thought it was dead and i had been laying on it for about a half hour. then a pair of geese came were coming in. we waited until they were POINT BLANK i mean 10 yards at the most then i yelled take em and sat up. the goose i was laying on jumped up and hit me in the eye with its wings so i never got off a shot. then it went to my friend and started beating him with its wings. i let it do that for about ten seconds because it was so funny. my friend was so afraid of it. we never got those two that came in but it was pretty dang funny anyways. i think we ended up with 9 one short of our limit.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

That is good but i know i've heard it before. You post it on DHC?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hahaha awesome stories guys.


----------



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

good one guys.. :beer:


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

Yep shore do.. gotta share you experiences with the world man... lol

/\/\allyard


----------



## duckslayernd (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi fellas! I am new to the site. Great state we have here in ND for hunting waterfowl!!

A buddy and I were hunting a decent size slough. It happend to be my first *serious* year of duck hunting. We were hunting out of a jon boat and had a patch of reeds between us. I had this duck come in on my side of the reeds. My buddy could not see what was going on. As the duck came in, I shot under it. I can still see the duck looking right at me with this OH CRAP sort of look. When I shot the duck slammed into the water. As fast as it hit the water, it took off with me still blazing away. Never touched it. I must have created a vacuum under it causing it to slam into the water. My buddy heard it hit the water. I continued to shoot my other two rounds and missed. He asked me if there were two of them. I said no. He could not believe it. He said he could have sworn I got it when it hit the water and when I continued to shoot he thought there must have been two. He said he has never seen anything like that in all his years of duck hunting. We must have laughed for a half hour after that. More so in disbelief.

He has a better story though. He will have to tell you about the 'dead' duck that got up from the pile and flew away!!

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

This is not duck hunting but its a funny huntin story. My buddy and I went out small game huntin out east. Most of the time we went huntin we wouldnt see anything we would usally just shoot some squirrels. Well this day was great we shot 1 of each species of small game in the state. We shot Red, Grey, Fox and Black Squirrel, Pheasant, Rabbit, Ruffed Grouse and a Morning Dove. We were fired up so we decided we should go to the beer distributor. When we pulled in one of our buddies was there so we told him about our day in the field and he said well lets see um. So we opened the truck and I pulled out my game bag. I went through them one at a time and when I got to the morning dove I pulled it out opened my hand and it took off. It land on the power lines right in front of us. It shook off and just looked at us. We sat there in the parking lot for 45 min waiting for it to die and then it just flew away. What sad ending to a great day.


----------

